# Where the solid colored and spotted Boers came from...



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.indigenousveldgoats.co.za/forms/IDGuide.pdf

excellent article / info.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting article, thanks for sharing it.

I'd love to have myself a herd of those--disease resistant and so pretty!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 14, 2010)

I gotta take time to read the whole thing later...just scanned it for pictures.  

That spotted kid with the frosty ears =


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for posting.  I did enjoy it.  I liked the part about how improving the breed has made them weaker.  It is something I have suspected for years.  
Beautiful goats.  I would love to get my hands on some.  The inability to import more has exacerbated the problem.  Too many people were keeping and breeding every kid that hits the ground because there were not enough of them at first.


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 14, 2010)

We have a facebool friend in South Africa that raises IVGs. The colors dapples and roans and the colors we pay big money for are common place. We've joked with him about sending some of the goats over here or us moving over there. He lives on a mountain and let me tell you it is a beautiful place. They do have a few of the red head boers but the colors are way more prominant. Does any one know about savanna goats?


----------

